# Which one do you guys like best? Hunter Jumpers



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Based on the photos and info below, which horse would you choose for hunter jumpers and why? Thanks in advance!!


Name: Hushabye Honey
Adoption Fee: $700
Age: 2005
Gender: Mare
Height: 16 hh
Never Raced























Name: Prosico
Age: 2003
Gender: Gelding
Height: 16.1 1/2 hh
Color: Bay
Adoption Fee: $500

64 starts
















Name: Great Dancer
Barn Name: Nemo
Age: 2006
Gender: Gelding
Height: 15.2 hh
Color: Chestnut
Adoption Fee: $400
38 starts


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I just can't take my eyes off that mare O.O

But I'm leaning towards Great Dancer. He has a nice long sloping shoulder, good hindquarters (though Prosico's is slightly better IMO), and has nice clean legs. Nice topline, a long but not overly so back... And a kind eye, which I personally value highly.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Tracer said:


> I just can't take my eyes off that mare O.O
> 
> But I'm leaning towards Great Dancer. He has a nice long sloping shoulder, good hindquarters (though Prosico's is slightly better IMO), and has nice clean legs. Nice topline, a long but not overly so back... And a kind eye, which I personally value highly.


My thoughts, too! I looove that mare, but also thought Dancer might be more built for jumps-- I don't love his neck, though. I'm not all that knowledgable on the subject (jumpers), however.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I like how honey is built. Prosico is nice but i do not like his legs and pasterns are super long. Dancer is posty with a poor back end IMO


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Keeping in mind I am a total confo newbie, I'll say this...

The mare (honey) looks more solid to me, thicker legs and more of a mesomorph...lots of muscle building ability. She is also stunning, but then, they are all LOVELY! (I would give anything to have horses in my area with this sort of potential available for adoption!! 

Finally, despite favoring the mare mainly for her musculature and legs as I "assume" that horses with thicker, slightly heavier legs have more protection in regard to becoming Hunters or jumpers (?) I do favor geldings...thus personally, if others say all other things being equal go for the gelding, I'd agree with that. 

Just my novice $0.02! Best of luck to you in your search! How EXCITING!! :0)


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm gonna go with the general consensus and say that mare is GORGEOUS! I love her and she would be my first choice. She has a lot of presence when you look at her. I bet she would be a real eye catcher at shows. She also has good bone and looks very balanced. 

The bay gelding is pretty but he has thin legs with long, weak pasterns. Not good for jumping, IMO.

The chestnut gelding is nice. He has a slightly long back and doesn't have as much angle in his hock as I'd like to see. He is slightly under muscled in his neck and hindquarters but some proper work and more feed could probably fix that. He looks like he has a nice disposition and good attitude. 

Seeing how we are in the same state, If I was in the position to buy a horse right now I would probably have to buy that mare out from under you. lol I don't usually go for TBs but she is a looker!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I would never go for Great Dancer, I really dislike his headset (I think that's the right word for it)/neck, look at the way he carries himself under rider - the way he is balancing himself with a kind of an ewe neck even though he standing still. He is using all of the wrong muscles. Witch shows on the few muscles he actually have. 

I like the mare. She has a good build, very nice topline. Nicely balanced. 

I do like Prosico, but finding a saddle that would fit with those withers could be a challenge. 

Based on the photos, I would go for the mare.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Honey. I like her looks and she never raced.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honey, for sure. She has nice low hocks (ideal for jumping), beautiful angles all the way around, more bone than the other two put together, and a lovely topline. The two boys look...weedy, to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm shocked that so many people like that chestnut. Yuck. He's put together very funky and is small. I hate his hindquarter and his hocks are pretty **** straight. His knees and front legs are a mess. 

I love the bay gelding. He's very well put together, has a fantastic shoulder, nice short athletic back, fantastic engine in the back. He has a bit lighter bone through his legs, and I would definitely look at getting x-rays of everything with such a cheap price tag. At 10 he's getting up there in age, so what has he done?

The mare is nice, BUT I think the photographer did a fantastic job there. I doubt she would be as eye-catching in winter woollies with no baby oil or SLR lens on her. She's very thick and unrefined, and is quite long through the body. I don't like her neck at all. You cannot see her pasterns in the photo, either. She could be a tad over at the knee. If want up to date photos of her. 

My choice would be the bay gelding, hands down. Bay mare next and skip the red gelding altogether. And I'm a sucker for a nice chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I like the mare, too. She is gorgeous and looks well balanced. Prosico has those long, thin legs, and Great Dancer has no hind end whatsoever. I'm sure that could be worked on, but given the choice between Great Dancer and Honey, I'd go for Honey. She looks the most suitable for H/J.

You should also consider how they are in person, too! It's like buying shoes online, they look great in the pictures, but do they fit? Good luck!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are a few videos of the geldings...I am kind of upset because the mare is changed to for lease and that isn't what I am looking for. So now it is just Great Dancer and Prosico.

Great Dancer Videos











And here is Prosico


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are a few videos of the geldings...I am kind of upset because the mare is changed to for lease and that isn't what I am looking for. So now it is just Great Dancer and Prosico.

Great Dancer Videos











And here is Prosico


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Interesting. I don't like P's movement at all.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

The bay gelding does not look healthy. Something is horrible off with his movements. 

And the chestnut is using his neck as a fifth leg. And I would not call him a good jumper.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I didn't watch the jumping videos but from what I could see the chestnut seems quieter than the bay. No real faults but he seems green and fast. How long has he been off the track?

The bay on the other hand seems sensitive. He is constantly looking around and the rider is riding defensively. Also, I can't tell for sure but his left hind looks funny. Maybe he is stiff? I would definitely get x-rays on him.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

FaceTheMusic said:


> I didn't watch the jumping videos but from what I could see the chestnut seems quieter than the bay. No real faults but he seems green and fast. How long has he been off the track?
> 
> The bay on the other hand seems sensitive. He is constantly looking around and the rider is riding defensively. Also, I can't tell for sure but his left hind looks funny. Maybe he is stiff? I would definitely get x-rays on him.



Thanks! I am currently undecided and I think I may keep searching. How does this one look? I would have to call for more info but this is all I know about her. That she is a 2008 TB mare.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I want to see what the others say but I think I like her better than the geldings. I think she has a nice way of moving and she looks pretty balanced over fences, though I am no expert at jumping. lol Do you have any conformation pics of her?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

No sadly they just have the video up right now. There is no info on her in their website. I would have to call.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

She might be worth looking into if she is priced like the others.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

This probably wont help you any, but I rode a mare that looked like she could have been 'great dancers' sister. She was not the best put together, and certainly not flashy, but she had a huge heart and was one of the most safe, sane mares I've had the pleasure of riding.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

See what you can do about confo shots of the new mare. Jumping wise she is looking like the best choice, although I stand by my original support of Great Dancer, though he'd need work. He's not the best jumper, but he moves nice and freely.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I am disappointed that the bay gelding moves the way he does. He looks so lovely in the pics and the most suitable for a H/J. However, I think you should check out the mare. She could have potential. It is a plus that she was never raced, hopefully she doesn't have any soundness issues. Good luck!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Interesting. I don't like P's movement at all.


Yes, Prosicos back end was off, he looked like he was toe stepping in the back....I'd avoid.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The mare (Honey) that turned into a lease is a very well photographed horse beautifully turned out with decent bone and a nice top line made nicer by over conditioning. Her shoulder is meaty and steep.

The Bay gelding is light boned and looks sore footed in the video. He moves exactly like a horse that has thin walled feet and needs a lot of farrier work.. maybe shoes and pads.. and maybe shoes and pads for life (there are Thoroughbreds out there that you just cannot keep a good foot on they have such thin hoof walls.. and it is not farrier issues or nutrition issues it is genetics). 

The Chestnut, Dancer, is ho hum. Straight through the hock and the photo of him with a rider does him NO favors at all. 

The Bay mare is OK. That does not mean spectacular or bad.. just OK because without a side shot for conformation it is hard to judge her. She moves OK. She steps over the fences OK. That is all that can be said.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I really liked the TB in the last video! She seemed to have a very nice way about her. I liked that she appeared well-controlled,& seemed to be a pretty mover. As well, she appeared to enjoy her job. She looked like a horse I would be happy to ride! Good luck researching her further!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

laurenlewis24 said:


> Thanks! I am currently undecided and I think I may keep searching. How does this one look? I would have to call for more info but this is all I know about her. That she is a 2008 TB mare.
> 
> FancyFrancineJump-1/1 - YouTube


I really quite like her!


----------

